
Why do so many celebrities blame Ambien? - eplanit
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/17/ambien-elon-musk-roseanne-celebrities-blame-sedative-behaviour
======
PaulHoule
It is strange stuff.

The first time I took it I thought about staying up for a few minutes instead
of going to bed. About two minutes later I am in my living room feeling both
that this is a place I never have been before but that it also completely
familiar. Then I hallucinated that my son's toy tracked vehicle was rolling
towards me and decided that I'd better just head to bed.

Some doctors will give me a 30 day supply of Ambien, other ones look at me and
think I'm a head and would only give me 7. So I don't bother.

I think a celebrity might get more deferential treatment for doctors that most
people but there is always a quack in town who will write a huge amphetamine
script for any hippie or redneck.

